# Gaggia Naviglio Brew Group Problem



## AAT5 (Sep 1, 2019)

Hello everybody,

I just got a Gaggia Naviglio which I think has a problem.

Unfortunatelly I cannot service and return it because I bought it from another country. So I will have to try to fix this problem with your help.

The problem is as follows:

When I unpacked the machine I went through the instructions at the manual and somehow the inital priming did not finish. The used coffee bin would not come out - it was blocked by the Brew Group (initially).

Now I am able to make one cofee and then the door for the BG will open by itself and again the BG will not be in a neutral position (the two arrows pointing at each other). In this situation I can hardly remove the BG and the used coffee bin is again blocked. When I remove the BG and close the door and put back the bin, theere is a rotating sound ant after that I can put back the BG. The BG is just a few millimiters away from neutral position and there is a lever? pointing backwards... (pls see attached pics)

And if I make a coffee somehow the BG's lower end pushes out the door to open.

Sth else is interesting - there is almost no used coffee in the bin, but there is grinded coffee at the base - where the BG is inserted.

Do you gyus have any ideas how to fix this issue. I am almost desparate because my wife and I love good coffee and so far every day was starting with a cup of coffee... And the old machine is gone...

Any ideas are welcome plus I can answer any additional questions you might have.

Thanks in advance!
AT


----------



## AAT5 (Sep 1, 2019)

Guys,

I found the problem - this lever (from the picture) was not in place!?

It was supposed to be in an opening in the cylinder supoorting the base of the coffee formation cup (I do not know the terms, sorry).

Fixed it and now the machine operates like charm!

Strange is that this machine came out of the factory with this defect...

Hope this does not happen to anyone, but if it happens, this can be helpful.

BR,

AT


----------

